# Kush from BCSeedKing



## gmo (Oct 25, 2008)

Just part of what I spent the day trimming.  Hope you all enjoy the pictures as I am gonna enjoy smokin what in them . :smoke1:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest mang looks like some nice smoke. :hubba: :aok: *


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers man


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

nice crop brother

Peace,
Smoke Weed


----------

